
EDHmeetup: Find commander play-groups in your area - javierfeliz
https://edhmeetup.com
======
eindiran
Nice, this is a very good idea. Of all Magic formats, I have always been most
interested in Commander and there isn't much "official" support for the format
(although it has improved over the years), so it's awesome to see this filling
in the gap.

I haven't had a large, regular playgroup since college, so I'll definitely try
the site out and see if there is a playgroup near me.

One recommendation: I would allow people to put information in their profiles,
especially about what competitiveness level(s) they are interested in and what
their decks are. The latter should display the color of the deck, the
commander name, and a self-reported power level.

E.g.

"Doran, the Siege Tower" (B)(W)(G) -- Competitive

"Vorel of the Hull Clade" (U)(G) -- Casual

~~~
javierfeliz
Hi!

I'm glad you like the idea. Hopefully you can find a group near you! If not,
you can always create one for anyone else that comes looking for groups in
that area after.

I like your suggestion about letting people have profiles. I will definitely
add it to the task list.

Thank you for the comment!

------
javierfeliz
EDHmeetup is a platform dedicated to helping commander players find a play-
group near them, no matter the country or city. You can either search for
groups near you, or create your own! We also provide tools to use with your
group members.

If you play commander (EDH) and need a group, or want more players in YOUR
group, try out edhmeetup.com!

